

You Cannot Be Serious - bastian
http://www.ttnmediagroup.com/
This must be a scam or at least a pyramid scheme, right?
======
bastian
This must be a scam, or at least a pyramid scheme, right?

~~~
pedalpete
Though I'm not a huge fan of Trump, I somewhat doubt he would associate his
name with a pyramid scheme. This is more likely a group which will sell you on
his philosophies, get you to buy his books, sign-up for seminars, etc. Think
O'Reilly, but less respectable/reputable/technical/beneficial... feel free to
add your own. I suspect they are just setting up a new sales channel for some
of his businesses. Probably not directed at the HN community either.

